# Problem with default route...Help

## snorkel

Hi,

I just finished installing from stage1 and everything works including my nic, however I can't get to the net unless I manually add the default route every time I boot.

Is there a way to add this to the net scripts so I don't have to do this every time.

Maybe I missed something during setup?

Thanks,

Tony

----------

## klieber

 *snorkel wrote:*   

> Is there a way to add this to the net scripts so I don't have to do this every time.

 

I'm assuming that eth0 comes up correctly and its just your default route that doesn't get properly set.

If so, you need to edit your /etc/conf.d/net file and make sure there's a line that looks similar to:

```
gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"
```

Obviously substituting the correct NIC and IP address for your particular network.

If, however, eth0 isn't starting at boot, either, then you probably forgot to add that script to the startup process. Check out code listing 34 in the Install guide for more info.

--kurt

----------

## svan9420

If you are a modem user, set your default route to ppp0.  That worked for me anyways.  

By the way I have set up a gentoo dial up gateway using iptables that is really awesome.  Gentoo is the way to go !!

----------

## svan9420

gateway="ppp0/0.0.0.0"

----------

## snorkel

I just did not scroll down enough in /etc/conf.d/net

I just uncomment the gateway var and put in my routers IP  :Smile: 

Works like a charm now.

T

----------

